# Long term coil use vs health



## Spongebob (25/12/16)

Hiya fellow forumites merry Christmas to one and all just been wonderin..... Can using one coil for an extended period of time be detrimental to your health???  like say two or three months on a coil?  yes i do "clean" them inbetween in vinegar or coke, just a nagging question at the back of my mind???    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Spongebob said:


> Hiya fellow forumites merry Christmas to one and all just been wonderin..... Can using one coil for an extended period of time be detrimental to your health???  like say two or three months on a coil?  yes i do "clean" them inbetween in vinegar or coke, just a nagging question at the back of my mind???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Hi @Spongebob

Are you talking about commercial coils or rebuildable coils?

Commercial coils tend to "gunk" up with lots of residue after a while. I would say around 30-40ml or thereabouts. This depends on the juice and the power. Lighter juices tend to gunk up coils less. As the coil gets gunked up, its flavour and vapour degrades. Am not sure about health implications but I would assume it cant be too good having too much of this residue on the coil and wick while vaping. Maybe you will end up breathing in some of those residue particles.

Rebuildable coils can be rewicked frequently and dry burned to remove the residue. My rebuildable coils (the wire itself) can easily last 2-3 months but I tend to rebuild at least every few weeks because the flavour is usually better on a new coil.

I would say if you are using commercial coils, try rather replace them after say 30-40ml or thereabouts. Some ceramic coils do last longer. Cant say definitively what the health impacts could be but I would prefer to err on the cautious side of that and replace the coil instead of trying to make it last as long as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob (25/12/16)

Thanx @ uncle silver was talking about commercial coils and more or less answers my question just still curious what the health gurus would think and does the vinegar/coke soaking not remove the gunk???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Spongebob said:


> Thanx @ uncle silver was talking about commercial coils and more or less answers my question just still curious what the health gurus would think and does the vinegar/coke soaking not remove the gunk???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Which commercial coil for which tank @Spongebob ?


----------



## Spongebob (25/12/16)

The eleaf coils for the melo tanks

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Spongebob said:


> The eleaf coils for the melo tanks
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



I have never tried to clean those

In the "old days" i used to clean the Protank mini / Evod coils in vodka. Just dismantled them and pop then in a sealed jar with a bit of vodka for a day or two. Then take them out to dry for a day or two and then reuse. But I found the flavour after the first "clean" was okay for much shorter than the original coil.

I dont clean them anymore. I just use them with juices that are easy on the coils and get quite good life. Then replace.

Obviously the Evod coil is different to the melo coil. Evod coils i am referring to have silica wicks so I am not sure how different they are to the melo coils with respect to cleaning.

I never tried vinegar or coke to clean. Although I dont know for sure, i would not think Coke is a good thing to use because it contains sugar and I wouldnt want any sugar molecules near the vaping action down the line.

Maybe you should try the 0.6 ohm Vaporesso CCell coils (i got mine from Sir Vape). My current coil is on about tankful number 35 and still going strong in my Melo3 Mini tank. That means about 70ml of juice! I am using a forgiving juice (a light coloured strawberry menthol). But I am finding great life with these coils and I am vaping at about 30 Watts so its quite a decent vape.

It can be expensive to replace commercial coils if you vape a lot. But my advice would be to rather get a rebuildable for the higher volume vaping device and keep the commercial coil setups for backups or occasional use with forgiving juices.

By the way, what juices are you mainly vaping in your Melo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob (25/12/16)

Im still one of the guy's struggling to find and adv, but i recently came across these and the liquer and pincolada are quite nice they are my main vapes these days does one get a rebuildable deck for the melo tanks???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Spongebob said:


> Im still one of the guy's struggling to find and adv, but i recently came across these and the liquer and pincolada are quite nice they are my main vapes these days does one get a rebuildable deck for the melo tanks???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Im not familiar with that juice. If its lightly coloured and not too rich and doesnt contain naturally extracted tobacco (NET) then it should lead to longer coil life with less gunking.

Am not sure about a rebuildable base for the Melo. I think there is something available maybe the other guys can comment. But in any event, the Melo wasnt designed for rebuilding. Probably will serve you better to get another purpose built rebuildable coil tank.


----------



## Spongebob (25/12/16)

Thanx @ Silver, nice chat im not into rebuilding yet but maybe that would be the way to go maybe the other guys can chime in and advise on the best value for money, rebuildable, pure mtl tank for the pico 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Spongebob said:


> Thanx @ Silver, nice chat im not into rebuilding yet but maybe that would be the way to go maybe the other guys can chime in and advise on the best value for money, rebuildable, pure mtl tank for the pico
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Ooh, thats not easy
MTL rebuildable options are not that common.
And the Pico limits you to 22mm tanks

Wish i could advise you but my rebuildable tanks i have are all restricted lung hit tanks at best. Some of them can have the airflow turned right down to mTL mode but they are not really designed for that in my view. They dont excel in MTL.

Maybe some of the other members can advise...


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/16)

A nice rebuildable and easy to coil and wick rdta for the pico is the aromamiser rdta and can be used as a MTL.
Still one of my favourite RDTA and never had any issues.
It uses a velocity style Deck.

Heres a pic of mine with a trinity glass cap.


----------



## Spongebob (25/12/16)

Thanx @ Clouds that tank looks really big?  and what is an rdta?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/16)

As per your OP.
@Silver answered spot on, your coils over time will pick up residues from your juice and you will not want to be inhaling that into your lungs (although there are no studies i have seen showing its bad but better to be safe then sorry) 

And although you can clean comercial coils with vinegar, vodka etc...
You will just be robbing yourself of the best flavour you can get from that coil with time.

A RDTA is the abbreviation for (rebuildable dripping tank aromiser)
In short its a rebuildable tank but can also be used as a dripper tank.

It is a fairly tall tank on the pico but mine is the 6ml version you get a shorter version which has a 3ml tank capacity.


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/16)

The steam crave aromamiser breakdown in pics...

3Ml and 6ml side by side




3Ml on a evic vtc mini




The build deck




The rdta broken down into its compoments


----------



## Spongebob (25/12/16)

Shot thanx @Silver and @ clouds will have a look into it one last question? Any leaks on the tank? One pet hate i have developed with the melo tanks?   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/16)

Spongebob said:


> Shot thanx @Silver and @ clouds will have a look into it one last question? Any leaks on the tank? One pet hate i have developed with the melo tanks?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



I have never had any leaking on the aromamiser.
In all honesty its not the best flavour rdta out on the market but by no means is it bad either.

It is a older rdta and coming by one is a bit of a mission but i know you can get them if you google around.
I actualy saw the other day a vendor had some.

Will share you the link now.


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/16)

Im sorry just checked now and i cant find any local supporting vendors of eciggssa that stock it so i wont be posting links to those sites.

But if you google it you will find them in SA , i did a quick search and found 2 stores that had them.

Vape on bud...


----------



## Normz (26/12/16)

Just to chime in @Spongebob, there is a kit available online I saw a while back that converts a melo3mini coil into a rebuildables deck. I can't comment on how good it is, because shortly after I saw it I pulled the trigger on the tfv8baby with the rba deck and never looked back.


----------



## Andre (26/12/16)

Normz said:


> Just to chime in @Spongebob, there is a kit available online I saw a while back that converts a melo3mini coil into a rebuildables deck. I can't comment on how good it is, because shortly after I saw it I pulled the trigger on the tfv8baby with the rba deck and never looked back.


Eleaf does have a rebuildable head called ECR. I use that to good effect. I have seen that at a few of our vendors. The Vapery (@Dirk) had a custom made rebuildable deck, but despite saying they would have stock soon, they have not stocked same since around September of 2016.


----------



## Normz (26/12/16)

Andre said:


> Eleaf does have a rebuildable head called ECR. I use that to good effect. I have seen that at a few of our vendors. The Vapery (@Dirk) had a custom made rebuildable deck, but despite saying they would have stock soon, they have not stocked same since around September of 2016.


Thanks @Andre, couldn't remember what it was called. But that sounds like what I saw, like the coil housing with a ' build deck' inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

